# TDR-1 Drones, a Schwinn contribution to WW2



## Mercian (Jul 10, 2022)

Hi All,

This recent film on Youtube peaked my interest when it mentioned that Schwinn had been involved in producing WW2 Drones. They were responible for the design and construction of the fuselage framework.






This has been discussed to some extent in the Schwinn forum here:









						The 1944 Schwinn Wurlitzer Interstate TDR-1 Assault Drone | All Things Schwinn
					

Just a little Schwinn history I learned today in case anyone was wondering what top secret projects Schwinn was involved with during WWII, how about the first Television guided assault drone!   https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_TDR




					thecabe.com
				












						TDR
					

TDR



					ww2db.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

